# Golf Clubs in Coupe boot



## _AJ (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey,

New to the forum and have a question for the golfers.
I'm considering a TT coupe. However, bit concerned about the size of the boot.
I've currently got a MK4 golf, which my clubs fit into at an angle, if l remove the woods.

Will the bag fit in the boot if l remove the drivers and lay them on top?

Cheers.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine fit in fine as you've described. At an angle with the woods laying on top. I sometimes just unclip the back seats and push them forward a bit to give a bit more room too.


----------



## _AJ (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheers for the reply.

It's just a stand bag, so no trolley and l very rarely give anyone a lift when l go, so only the one set of clubs will be going in the boot... so looks like l should be okay.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got the same mate. Just a standard stand bag  Can easily get 2 bags in the if you just fold the back seats down and put them side by side. Loads of room that way. They're nice and quick to flip up and down too.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Clubs will fit in easily..I take the woods out and lay the bag in with woods on top at angle..

When me and me mate go with trolleys.. its seats down 2 bags and 2 trolleys no probs..

TT's are more practicle than people think..

Mark..


----------



## _AJ (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheers.
All good then.

Getting a TT has become a step closer.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I just fold one side of the rear seat down and slide them in, easily fit 2 sets in that way and have room for kit bags as well


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

You can get about 4 sets in the boot if u let down the back seats


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

jbell said:


> I just fold one side of the rear seat down and slide them in, easily fit 2 sets in that way and have room for kit bags as well


This is the method I use plus there is a sub woofer behind the passenger seat. Easily fits 2 sets of clubs in there.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I expect fitting golf clubs in were a number one design priority for Audi, given the target audience...


----------



## Matt P (Jun 22, 2010)

Just don't expect to fit a BBQ in as I did today:


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of us use lowering springs to lower our TT's..


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

glad i read this post ive just remembered my sticks are still in the car from yesterday


----------

